# Yahoo- Spastic colon: What does it mean? (Mayo Clinic)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Spastic colon is another term for irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), a common disorder characterized by abdominal cramping, abdominal pain, bloating, constipation and diarrhea.View the full article


----------

